
Listen to EFF's Courtroom Arguments Against Warrantless Wiretapping - zoowar
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2011/09/listen-effs-courtroom-arguments-against
======
pilom
This American Life did a story on the origin of the State Secrets priviledge.

[http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-
archives/episode/383/o...](http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-
archives/episode/383/origin-story) skip to 29:05.

The gist of it being, in the original case where this came up, the government
claimed the information in classified documents couldn't be used as evidence
and thus the case couldn't proceed. The supreme court upheld that request and
now the government can always waive their hand and say "classified" and the
documents can't be used as evidence. 50 years later, the documents from the
original case were declassified and there was no secret or classified
information in them, they just proved the government was at fault.

------
thisisnotme
The EFF - something that appeared that was greatly needed. Thank goodness they
exist.

(Dropping $10 in their bank...)

------
sudonim
This is really important stuff. I watched a good 25 minutes of the youtube
video for Jewel vs. NSA. I really wish lawyers spoke like humans. I understand
there's procedure in a courtroom, but it seems like that gets in the way of
comprehension.

From what I gathered, the lawyer for the government was arguing to get the
case thrown out because the judges don't have the right to decide. One of the
judges referred to it as a mobius strip argument. That seemed to piss off the
judges.

------
sneak
I wonder why people who can work from anywhere and can afford plane tickets
continue to live and work in a place that no longer has the rule of law.

~~~
Groxx
Because it costs more to fly to the moon? Every government has crap like this.

~~~
sneak
No, there are countries that still have a little bit of reason left.

